# Medical Marijuana Legislation For Nc!!!



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm an avid member of the Marijuana Policy Project and this morning I received this email from them:

NC: Medical marijuana legislation introduced in Raleigh!


Dear Gixxerman420 (was my name; switched it :rofl:

Yesterday, Rep. Kelly Alexander, Jr. (D-Mecklenburg County) introduced legislation that would protect the sick and suffering in North Carolina from arrest and prosecution for using medical marijuana under their physicians recommendations. H 577 was filed yesterday, March 31, and has yet to be assigned to committee. Please email your legislators and ask them to support medical marijuana in North Carolina!

In addition to protecting patients and caregivers from arrest and prosecution, H 577 would establish a regulated medical marijuana supply system to provide safe and reliable access to vital medicine for registered patients. Please email your senator and representative and ask them to support compassionate legislation.

In addition, if you are a medical marijuana patient or caregiver, or a medical professional supportive of medical marijuana, please email [email protected] to see how you can be of further help.

Please stay tuned for further developments, and register your support for medical marijuana with your local legislators! 

Sincerely,

Robert J. Capecchi
Legislative Analyst
Marijuana Policy Project

I took all the action available here, if you'd like to see medical marijuana patients in north carolina have safe access to their medicine, I urge you to visit MPP and do the same! hxxp://www.mpp.org/states/north-carolina/alerts/medical-marijuana-legislation.html
Even if you dont live in NC, you could contribute, please step up for other patients who could benefit from marijuana.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 2, 2011)

edit: Not sure why it pasted twice?


----------



## sawhse (Apr 3, 2011)

yep read that also...it sure sounds great for us in nc buttttttt i doubt it will ever pass.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 3, 2011)

sawhse said:
			
		

> yep read that also...it sure sounds great for us in nc buttttttt i doubt it will ever pass.



We felt that way here in Michigan as well...have faith and keep pushing!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 3, 2011)

sawhse said:
			
		

> yep read that also...it sure sounds great for us in nc buttttttt i doubt it will ever pass.


Well did you email your representatives lobbying them to support the bill? Have you taken any action in support of H 577? I'm sure your story, and the stories of the people who's lives are affected by your need for medical marijuana would have an affect on their decision. Please take action and push this bill to law! NC medical patients deserve safe and uninterrupted access to our medicine, without the fear of prosecution from the state! Oxycontin (oxycodone) is by far more dangerous, addictive, and problem causing than the medical use of marijuana for pain relief.  This fact alone should be enough evidence for officials to pass this bill to law; but I fear it will take the testimony of many people suffering from debilitating circumstances who could benefit from medical marijuana for them to realize our rights as citizens. We have a right to an ailment-free existence, without persecution or prosecution from law enforcement and other members of our community. Do your part to support H 577 and email your county's representatives today!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> We felt that way here in Michigan as well...have faith and keep pushing!


The promising portion of this story is the leniency the bill currently would allow medical patients; 250 sq. ft. of garden canopy, not to include any immature or male plants for the purpose of cultivation, and 24 oz. of ready-to-use cannabis! The only other state I know of that allows this much on-hand is Oregon (I think...) and even they aren't allowed a 250 sq. ft. garden, but rather a plant limit of 15 (I think, may want to check that).


----------



## nova564t (Apr 3, 2011)

GO NC GO!!!!!! One step at a time!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 3, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> GO NC GO!!!!!! One step at a time!!


Hopefully this will be the final step to medical patients gaining safe access to our medicine!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

House bill 577 in NC legislation has passed it's first reading and has been referred to a committee on rules, calendar, and operations of the house (whatever that means)... But can't be bad news because I looked at another bill unrelated to H577 since adopted as law and it contained the same first three steps in it's history as our bill currently has! I hope it goes through guys! You can still ask your reps to support legislation for medical marijuana in NC!!!


----------

